# Quadsuits



## Tapeworm (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm planning on making  a quad fursuit, but I'm not sure how to make the arm stilts. any tips or tutorials on making them?
I'd also like some pointers on making the feet.


----------



## Bladespark (Dec 6, 2008)

What I did was to use a PVC pipe and a set of wrist braces.  (The kind with a metal plate in.)  I sewed some industrial velcro to the braces, and put the matching velcro around the top of the pipe.  Then I put my hand and wrist down the pipe and folded the velcro over.  That way the velcro is supporting your hands inside the pipe.  The reason for doing that rather than put grips in the pipe is that way your weight is spread across your hand, wrist and forearm by the brace, rather than being all held on your hand.  Much more comfortable!

Here's some photos, if it helps.

Dummy wearing the braces + velcro: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/albums/userpics/fquad02.jpg

Dummy wearing braces, velcro and pipe, along with crude redline: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/albums/userpics/fquad04.jpg

Dummy with stilts and body foam: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/albums/userpics/fquad07.jpg

Finished suit: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/albums/userpics/fsofficial02.jpg 

Lots more photos of the process and the end result here: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=28

Dummy, stilts and foam of a second, different quad: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/albums/userpics/P1020702.JPG

That quad finished: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/albums/userpics/quad5.jpg

Gallery of that quad: http://www.sparkcostumes.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=111


----------



## Tapeworm (Dec 7, 2008)

thank you, that should help


----------

